# Jacks surgery



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Great news. Glad all went smoothly.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

ya for good news on the procedure.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Glad it all went well  Good luck with the keeping him quietly entertained over the next few days!


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Good to hear that his surgery went well....hope he has a speedy recovery. Good Luck.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Great news! Here's to a smooth recovery! :cheers:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

All set up in my crate in the dining room where i can see everyone.

Poor Jack is quietly whining but he did eat some canned food for me, so that's good. Hope the next few days go by quickly and he heals fast. Incision looks good. a little bruising and not much swelling.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah Jack! Hope you get well in no time!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm glad he did well!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Poor Jack, he's wearing the cone of shame. At our house, we also refer to it as the killer cone because our dogs run into legs and try to kill us with that THING. Whenever anything new comes out on the market to replace the cone... we are first in line to get one. It was never the poodles that were the problem, but the Airedale and Rottweiler seemed to take great pleasure in "coning" us. Hope Jack will be gentle on you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

His cone of shame looks more like a satellite dish! Hahaha! Hey Jack! How are the Martians doin'? Cute photo!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad all went well! He's gotta be one of the cutest little coneheads I've ever seen!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jack is super grumpy and clingy. He is a bit of a zombie when not sleeping. 
Also wants that cone off and I think his incision is bugging him. 

Everyone with boys, how long before the incision was prett well healed?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Charmed said:


> Poor Jack, he's wearing the cone of shame. At our house, we also refer to it as the killer cone because our dogs run into legs and try to kill us with that THING. Whenever anything new comes out on the market to replace the cone... we are first in line to get one. It was never the poodles that were the problem, but the Airedale and Rottweiler seemed to take great pleasure in "coning" us. Hope Jack will be gentle on you.


I bought Willow the blow up thingy at Petco (before the darn ads). It is bulky...but she liked that she could see around it.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Jack is super grumpy and clingy. He is a bit of a zombie when not sleeping.
> Also wants that cone off and I think his incision is bugging him.
> 
> Everyone with boys, how long before the incision was prett well healed?


Willow is not a boy, but it took 7 days for her incision to heal. So, you know it shouldn't take that long for him.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Shamrockmommy said:


> ...Also wants that cone off and I think his incision is bugging him. Everyone with boys, how long before the incision was prett well healed?


My little beastie boy sailed through the procedure and awoke so rambunctious the vet himself called and asked, "You want your little boy back NOW?! He's bouncing around the place!" The cone was a misery for Chagall, so doting Jewish mother that I am I took it off and watched him like a hawk. Within a week he was super good and healed as I recall. Hope things progress smoothly!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I will watch him tonight/tomorrow with the cone, if it bothers him too much I can run to petco and grab it (despite the horrible pop up ad, I have a gift card with a balance on it). 

I have a "puppy bumper" that keeps him from slipping through our fence that is very similar to the inflatable e-cone, I am not sure it would completely keep him from licking but I could stick that on him and see. 

Right now he's asleep in his crate which i putter around.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Winter was back to normal in two-three days after his SX. I think he would have been fine the next day but he was extremely bruised and swollen and he had 15 deciduous teeth pulled as well. It takes 10-14 days for them to be completely healed though. I would think the puppy bumper would work the same way the inflatable cones do. The are basically the same thing.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm hoping in 2-3 days we can forego the cone altogether, but the vet told me 10 days... think that might be excessive. 

I've had plenty of dogs spayed and neutered, and it's really not a big deal, really. He's just such an emotionally sensitive dog, I hate for him to be all groggy and bothering his stitches- want it to heal up without complications. 

Thanks for listening to me worry LOL


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

We used the panties of shame for Rhett...pink and flowers did not help his dignity


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall (an oversized mini) is able to work his way around the inflatable donut collar. The one that works _somewhat_ and he tolerates best is The Comfy Cone. Though he can still do a Gumby-like stretch to defeat it to get at a paw boo-boo! Just checked my file...he was a happy and well-healed camper by day 5 post neutering.
All Four Paws Black Comfy Cone at PETCO


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Dis is so not fair momma! 

It's only for a couple more days, bud, doctor's orders!










His incision looks actually quite good this morning. I want it to heal super fast w/out being bruised from too much activity. So for now, we listen to squeaky-brakes whining from the expen. 
Poor boy. Happy when this is done!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

48+ hours past neuter. He is WILD!! LOL. I can't keep this boy down!

We had a weird day, helping a friend install a stove (should be simple plug in, right? Nope!) So ended up discovering their circuit breaker box was bad, and several of the circuits are only drawing half the amperage needed to run most of the appliances and even just to the bedrooms! And emergency Saturday call to an electrician reveals a 1300.00 dollar job to fix it, but not til Monday! Well... at least they have a new stove (ours 'old' (not very) almond color one-- long story short, but we swapped it for black, because the realtor wants all our appliances to match when we sell it next spring). 
Anyway, this turned out to be a good thing because he spent from 10am to 5:30 stuck in his crate (as did my other woofs, stuck in their crates). So he was quiet with his cone on just being busy healing. Poor dogs, though. I only put them in their crates prepared to leave them for a couple hours- long days like this I leave nylabones, stuffed kongs and make sure the water bowls are filled all the way. Nope! 
But anyway they were all fine. 

His appetite has exploded. I don't know if that is because of him needing to heal that incision (which looks really good). 
And, so far, he is his normal, happy, funny guy. phew!

I think I have a new stance on neutering. Let them mature (for boys, as long as you can stand it!) and then neuter. It's also kind of nice not seeing his BRIGHT PINK testicles LOL. 

And if anyone is scared to do this- don't be. He was a drug-zombie for about 24 hours and after that perfectly fine! I also have metacam for the next 3 days, too, and things are healing up very well. No swelling or bruising at all. 

Thought I'd share the update.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update on Jack. So glad he is doing well, although I've got to say the cone is not very stylish especially on a boy!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's awesome. I too am renovating my house to sell next spring. I love this house, but I now want a ranch with at least a quarter section of land (160 acres). I have 3 dogs but will be getting a 4th once we move, plus more horses, chickens and MAYBE a cow or two. I am deeply involved with obedience lessons, Rally O and agility. So share how you are renovating! I am putting in recessed lighting and a chandelier next week.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Well let's see. First we have changed all the trim from that orange red stain to white. Then painted walls. Changed out brass and glass chandeliers and a hall light to a new black set of fixtures. Right now working on getting a new tile floor put in the foyer. It was a very LOuD fake river rock type tile. Really hard to look at! That will be a nice travertine soon. Also got matching kitchen appliances instead of multi colors of them. They are all black. 
Oh and also got an appropriate pool cover that latches and is much safer than a tarp. Three of five acres are fenced now too, very secure for pets. Phew!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Orange trim!? Awesome! I replaced all eavestroughs this summer, bought new energy-efficient washer/dryer, painted the deck, replaced the fence, removed trees from the garden and planted it, painted the entire house and biggest of all ($6,000), replaced the furnace. I have now booked an electrician to go over all our wiring, install recessed pot lighting in the kitchen/dining room/living room and install a chandelier in the dining room, plus 2 pendant lights over our kitchen island. I know I need to replace bedroom/bathroom doors as well. Not that expensive, I have a list. It's so fun!!! I know I will need to renovate on a ranch when I buy one, but I really don't mind. It's so fun to make your home your own!!!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is another update 7 days post neuter, thought this might be helpful for others getting ready to neuter their boy. 

The incision looks really good. I allowed a little cone-off time yesterday and again this morning. He's spending a lot of time tongue bathing all around the incision but not actually bothering the incision- I think he really objects to the very shortly shaved hair being super itchy. They even gave him baboon butt!  

His little scrotum the last couple days has been shrinking, and as a result, flaking off skin. Kindof weird, but makes sense because the skin is shrinking, the old skin cells need to come off. It looks like another couple of weeks and he won't have a scrotum left at all.

Keep the cone on! It really does help. I also kept him very quiet and still for the first 3 days so things could really heal up.

I am noticing differences in his attitude, but... may be anecdotal, I've read may different opinions on how fast the testosterone leaves the body. On day 2 post surgery, he marked inside, BUT it was on the pee-pad I keep for my chihuahua by the door. 

He is now peeing all his pee in one spot, for the most part, vs. marking/peeing everywhere. He has only sniff-chomped-drooled once, and it was for just a couple seconds vs. him standing there and chomping for several minutes. 

He's also leaving Darby alone! Will have to see how he does over the next few weeks to decide if this is already a positive change from neutering. 

He does "seem" to be less on-edge. He's not growling at every single noise- not so jumpy and alert. Calmer. 

We had friends over Sunday, and although he started out barking and growling and afraid of them, with cheese bits coming from me, and then eventually all sorts of tasty tidbits coming from them (their stove is out, and they were preparing a week's worth of food), he eventually stopped growling and took the food right out of their hands. 

He did not shake or tremble once during that visit, phew!

Anyway, it turned out to be a good thing for him. I think! (will have to see if the marking completely stops indoors!!)

There's my update. He's supposed to wear his cone till his checkup on Friday, but I think during the day at least and while I'm watching, it will be off.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for that update. I think it is important for people to share their experiences on the behavioral changes (hopefully benefits) that they see in their dogs. I really think that it is better to spay/neuter dogs that are not breeding prospects to eliminate all chances for accidents.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A great update, especially about the indoor marking! Hope that is a permanent after effect! Sounds like Jack is doing well!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds very positive!  So happy that Jack is doing so well!


----------

